# Making it harder



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Guys, strange one, but need some idea none the less. Does anyone have any idea on how to make it harder to 'sit' on the toilet? I dont eat a varied amount of food. I would describe myself as a veggie, but Im actually a fussy eater. I dont eat very much meat and dont like fish at all. Bread has no effect on me, I am even on pain killers with codeine which is meant to make it harder also, but that doesnt seem to have any change on me.

So does anyone know what I can do, eat, use to make it harder to go for a number 2?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Charcole tablets?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Do they exist? Where do you get them from? Never heard of anything like that before.

Ive had a quick read up and they seem to be more aimed at dealing with excess gas and in high doses used for poisoning.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Holland and barret. I wouldnt know tbh mate, just know they give you a jet black stool, so would have thought they'd firm it up too! lol

EDit: just read your post, i think i've got the wrong end of the stick - do you mean immodium? they stop you having the trotts!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Sorry mate, yeah Im looking for something that makes my cack harder (cant believe im putting this on a big forum). I do have the anti dia tabs, but dont want to keep using them, I want to use something better, or eat etc that will help. People say fibre, but then others say that makes it more frequent, so Im getting mixed answers. It could be like IBS because after my accident I suffered from panic/anxiety attacks, which can cause this, but recently they went really good, and then stopped again, so Im scratching my ass here trying to work out what I can do, it doesnt make life easy sometimes.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ah yeah i wwas right in the first place!

HA yeah its pretty personal, but were all blokes on here lol

yeah could be summat to do with that.

might sound silly, but have you just googled it at all?!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im actually doing that now, just got me thinking about it, so I thought I would have a look.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

The following foods are all good sources of dietary fibre…

* Wholemeal, granary and softgrain varieties of bread
* Jacket potatoes, new potatoes in their skins and baked potato skins
* Wholegrain breakfast cereals, eg. Weetabix, branflakes, unsweetened muesli, Shreddies and porridge oats
* Wholemeal pasta and brown rice
* Beans, lentils and peas
* Fresh and dried fruits – particularly if the skins are eaten
* Vegetables – particularly if the skins are eaten
* Nuts and seeds
* Wholemeal flour


Googgllleee!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Need to ask you a question to btw, can you name me a good, average price B&B / hotel in llandudno - i wanna take the Mrs & baby one weekend and stay over.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Bananas

You best see a doc tho as you may have real probz


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will have a read and try some of the things suggested.

Davies20 - I will have to find out about a B&B for you, there is sooo many hotels etc here, there is over a mile of them on the front alone, I think something like a 1/4 of all hotel beds in Wales are in Llandudno. I know of one that is in town, but off the main streets etc, so its quieter but only a 2 sec walk into town and the north shore beach or probably a 5 min walk to the beach on west shore, so you are pretty much central. I had a friend stay there a couple of years ago and said it was nice, cant remember the name, but will try and find out.

Send me a PM to remind me.

Ben


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

davies20 said:


> The following foods are all good sources of dietary fibre…
> 
> * Wholemeal, granary and softgrain varieties of bread
> * Jacket potatoes, new potatoes in their skins and baked potato skins
> ...


^ best answer :thumb:

Even though all of the above will make you 'regular', the purpose of sorting the trots is to make the stool more combined rather than fluid-type. This way you'll pass your stools properly


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> ^ best answer :thumb:
> 
> Even though all of the above will make you 'regular', the purpose of sorting the trots is to make the stool more combined rather than fluid-type. This way you'll pass your stools properly


Thanks for the answer, so will that happen with the recommended advice above, or is there another way to do that?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Thanks for the answer, so will that happen with the recommended advice above, or is there another way to do that?


I'd keep it dietary and stick to wholegrain foods and fibre, rather than popping any pills.

It shouldn't take much really; muesli and porridge oats would be my choices out of the list as they're a good carbohydrate source too, so would be great 1st thing in the morning.

Then just simply let nature work it's way <ahem>.

I've just come back from a week in Greece and found it REALLY difficult to go (so kinda opposite to what you have got)....wholegrain muesli/bran cereals in the morning with plenty of fruit done the trick for me - kept the stools compacted too, so didn't give me the trotters :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice one buddy, I will give that a go and see what happens.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

what do you actually eat then ? you say you are fussy, lets see how much. Could be more obvious if you list your regular food consumption


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey there,
Hows it goin??
Try a good few pints of Guinness! Not joke, sorts out the lot.
take it easy,
Con.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

DCR said:


> what do you actually eat then ? you say you are fussy, lets see how much. Could be more obvious if you list your regular food consumption


I eat mainly - cheese, bread, pasta, baked beans, pizza, the odd bit of processed meat, bacon, bit of fruit and veg but not a lot, crisps (but not often now), drink coke a few times a day, and 2-3 brews (2 sugars) a day. Dont each much sweet stuff anymore, used to eat a bit, but have gone off it at the mo, more savoury now.

Thats all I can think of at the moment. I dont eat any fish, and no meat other than the rubbish kind, like processed. I wont eat beef, steaks anything like that really.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> I eat mainly - cheese, bread, pasta, baked beans, pizza, the odd bit of processed meat, bacon, bit of fruit and veg but not a lot, crisps (but not often now), drink coke a few times a day, and 2-3 brews (2 sugars) a day. Dont each much sweet stuff anymore, used to eat a bit, but have gone off it at the mo, more savoury now.
> 
> Thats all I can think of at the moment. I dont eat any fish, and no meat other than the rubbish kind, like processed. I wont eat beef, steaks anything like that really.


Bingo. You prob dont need me to tell you this, but thats a very poor diet. Loads of sugar in your diet, not only from the Coke and Brews, but from the processed food as well.

If i was you, i would address that element pretty quickly. Im no doc, but im willing to bet that will help. You could have sweetener in your tea (i moved to it about a year ago and its fine once you get used to it) and move to Diet Coke, or cut out the fizzy drinks altogether.

How much water do you drink ? keeping yourself hydrated may help as well, The Coke wont do it. You need at least 2ltrs a days. Thats an easy fix really and you will def notice the diffrerence (not saying it will solve your problem, but its bound to help)

Do you like any lean meat ? chicken ? turkey ?

You basically need to focus on eating whole food i.e. unprocessed. Nothing wrong with eating processed food, but the majority of your diet should be whole food

Lean meat and fish (i dont like fish either)
Lots of fruit (maybe try smoothies ?)
Loads of veg
Lots and lots of water

Hope this helps


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

DCR said:


> Bingo. You prob dont need me to tell you this, but thats a very poor diet. Loads of sugar in your diet, not only from the Coke and Brews, but from the processed food as well.
> 
> If i was you, i would address that element pretty quickly. Im no doc, but im willing to bet that will help. You could have sweetener in your tea (i moved to it about a year ago and its fine once you get used to it) and move to Diet Coke, or cut out the fizzy drinks altogether.
> 
> ...


+1 cr*p food = cr*p stools - its the sugar and lack of fibre thats doing you in - but as has been said before it would be worth going the docs for a quick check up, a friend of mines wife died age 36 from bowel cancer just a couple of weeks ago. The docs have seen it all and heard it all before, just write what you want to say down as its hard to remember it all when in the room with a guy who is obviously in a rush to get you out and the next one in lol.

Good luck


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, yeah it all seems good info. I will try and make a conscious effort to work on this. Im just starting at the gym via the docs, so exercise should help also with diet too. Your right about the docs too, I went a couple of years ago, had the two procedures and they found nothing at all. The colonoscopy and xray of the same thing, was clear. I do suffer from anxiety/panic attacks due to bike accident, so it does seem like IBS sometimes, but the diet is a good call.

I will see how I get on. Thanks,

really appreciate it. Good forum this!

Ben :thumb:


----------

